# 9 Marks of a Christian ?



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi folks.

Future article on my site in skeletal form. Am I missing anything ?

Like I said.... it's in skeletal form. 

Knowing Who Christ Is and Believing In Him. (John 8:39-50, 10:10-29)

Love for and submission to the Word of God. (Psalm 119)

Love for the truth. (John 8:22-36)

Love for the people of God. (1 John 4)

Changed Life. (Matthew 7:15-20, James 4)

Love of Holiness. (Galatians 4, Romans 7)

Growth in sanctification. (1 John 2:3-6)

Ever-growing sensitivity to sin. (1 John 1:8-10)

A Right Attitude To This World. (Matthew 6:25-33, Phil. 1, 2 Cor. 5 "“ desire to depart)

Where any of these things are not prevalent in the life of a professed believer, that man should examine himself (2 Cor. 9) to see if he truly is a believer and repent. Yes, some people may have one or two of these more strongly or more prominently than others.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 25, 2005)

sounds like a good list. What about trials?


----------

